# 2nd period after a miscarriage



## meandrod

Hi ladies, 



I miscarried on Dec 14th. Had a very heavy AF on Jan 10 which last 7 days (very long for me) My seond period after my miscarriage is now three days late and no sign of it coming. We have been actively trying since AF in Jan. Could I be preggo or is my cycle just screwed up after miscarrying? I am so freaking scared to test!


----------



## Dahlia2007

My doctor told me that my cycle is most likely to be a bit abnormal the first 2-3 months post D&C. And possibly if you had a natural MC, I wouldn't be surprised if your cycle was abnormal for a bit. However, you won't know unless you :test:

My first O came 4.5 weeks post-D&C, and then my period came at 10 days later. It was unusual, but hopefully my body will regulate in due time (I'm hoping sooner than later)


----------



## Nitengale

I miscarried exactly when you did. December 14th. I had a long heavy period 28 days later. I am also now a few days late for my second cycle to begin. Never been this late, so ya my cycles must be messed up. I thought maybe I was pregnant but I keep getting bfn's. Just waiting for af to show up. I sure hope you get your bfp!


----------



## sapphire1

My first AF post miscarriage was after 31 days after medical management, and lasted 12 days :wacko: I'm waiting for the second AF, am on CD31 today with plenty of bfns. I'm thinking my cycle is just regulating itself as I've never had such long cycles before. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## meandrod

Thanks for the info ladies. Are you all trying again now or giving your bodyy some time to get together? As for just started trying aging this mth. But since I can't track my big O yet we're just randomly DTD!


----------



## sapphire1

I started trying again straight away, I'm too impatient to wait! I figured my body would only get pregnant when it's ready to.


----------



## Nitengale

Me too. I started right after the bleeding stopped. Good luck to all.


----------



## threemakefive

Im with you guys, D and C dec 6th, 32days later had a HORRIBLE AF and now nothing...trying but negative tests and now according to what my cycle was(28days) I'm a week late......


----------



## Jingles23

I had a mc at the beginning of Oct and my first two cycles were 50 days each. The periods were rather off...a whole week of spotting first. Just now I finally had a 28 day cycle.


----------

